# Need help deciding on one pup or two!!



## BTDaisy (Sep 26, 2011)

Hello!! This is my very first post (also posted in another section-hope that is ok!)- and I am SO excited to be here! :wild: My boyfriend and I will be bringing home our new baby in a few weeks- first time GSD owners. I have researched and researched and I feel that we are pretty well prepared, and I am looking forward to having a running buddy too! 
Heres my big question- last night, my boyfriend mentioned adopting 2 pups instead of just one (litter mates). What are the pros and cons to doing this?? 
If we _do_ decide to go with two, is it better to have one male, one female? 2 males? 2 females? I was pretty set on my little girl, so I dont really think I would want 2 males. 
Any thoughts, help, comments- are greatly appreciated!! thanks!!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-puppy-stuff/158118-id-love-get-two-puppies-once.html


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Daisy, no need to start two threads on the same subject - makes it harder for you and for people answering you to follow along. 

If anyone would like to comment further, they can post here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...eral/167991-need-help-deciding-1-pup-2-a.html


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

This thread will be LOCKED in a bit so please go to the other one that Castlemaid put up to reply. THANKS!!!

It's just a double post...


----------

